# Best penetrating oil?



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I saw this on another forum and thought it was worth sharing.
This guy has other interesting videos too.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I didn't have the time to watch, but I'm curious how WD 40 rated. I think PB blaster is better possibly, but geeze that stuff sure stinks.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is strange why these tests always include WD-40's original multi purpose kerosene/baby oil/perfume mixture. WD-40 has a rust penetrant, why do they not test that instead? 3-in-one (today it is WD-40) has a rust penetrant as well, and it would be interesting to see how that performs.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I use ATF and acetone in a 50/50 mix. The acetone will find the tiniest place dragging the ATF with it, the acetone evaporates leaving the ATF behind. Works for me. PJ

I've even used lacquer thinner when I had no acetone and ATF in a 50/50 mix.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup, the ATF & acetone is the most reliable but works slow on stuck engines..
I had a customer who parked his running 580 Case for a few weeks while he tinkered w/ the inj. pump.. After he TOTALLY screwed it up he called me.. I went out there & rebuilt it & installed it.. the machine would NOT start.??
Luckily I had a compression tester kit in my truck & found ALL the cylinders had about 100 psi.. NOT GOOD..
He said it ran great until the flex ring came apart..& was parked.. about 3 weeks ago.
I told him about the ATF mixture & packed my tools & left..
About a week later I get a video of him starting & running his backhoe..
He poured the mixture down thru the inj. holes & let it sit for a week.. He cranked over the engine to "expel" the mix & put the inj. back in.. & IT STARTED..
The mix had eaten all the carbon off the stuck rings enough to get the compression back enough to start the engine w/ no "help"..{ether}
SO it does work.. seen it w/ my own eyes.. lol


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I have this penetrating oil that works like magic.. its from Kimbell-Midwest its called>
"Torque CB".. I don't know whats in it?? but its great..
It'll eat thru a varnished inj. pump in 5 minutes.. I get'm in all the time, the insides are varnished & gummed w/ bio fuel & I cant get'm apart..
Theres lots of small pieces that'r supposed to slide & they don't/wont..
I spray that "stuff" on'm & wait afew minutes & wham, like magic the pieces come out, then I can clean the up & reassemble the pump..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Torque CB will blast through the gum gluing jets in old tractor carburetors, and removes the orange residue that collects in diesel filter housings from the crappy biodiesel blended fuels mandated in many states too. Also removes the gum buildup in and on distributors and magnetos where some well meaning person used WD-40, or oil fumes have collected over the years. I have only been able to buy it directly from Kimball Midwest by calling them at (800) 214-9440.

Not cheap, but most products that actually work are not. I have never used it as a penetrating oil on rusty bolts though, just on gummed fuel and ignition system parts.

I use the acetone/ATF mix on everything else, works on rusted bolts and nuts like a champ, and appeals to my cheap nature. But, I use many gallons of it in a year on farm equipment.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The place I retired from had a K-M account & he came in & stocked our shelves w/ their products.. LOTS of good stuff..
I'm just about out..


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Very surprising, but not really. I have been using a home made concoction for cleaning and preserving guns for years. Ir's called Ed's red and was originally developed for the military by MIT specifically for the 03-A3 when it was introduced. The formulae is 1 qt transmission fluid, 1 qt acetone, 1 qt white kerosene, 1 qt mineral spirits, and 1 pound of melted anhydrous lanolin. The lanolin is optional, but it puts a.protective coating on the gun barrels that lasts 2 years in storage. Best gun oil/ cleaner I have found, and dirt cheap. One batch lasts forever. I give it away to relatives because it does have a shelf life. The acetone will slowly evaporate and reduce the effectiveness. It must also be stored in sealed metal containers for longest life. It is excellent for removing plastic builtd up in muzzle loader barrels from shooting sabots. One down fall, it will not remove copper or lead fouling. Must still keep a $9.00 , 2 oz bottle of hops #9 to clean lead fouling in pistols and copper reside in rifles. However, with such an abundant supply when making a batch, I also use it for my penetrating oil on rusty nuts and bolts. Works better than anything bought in the store, including WD-40 and PB-Blaster. Try it- you'll like it. Total cost is $30-40 per gallon, depending on whether you add the lanolin. This vs the $9.00 I paid for my last 2 oz bottle of Hopps.


----------

